# Lighting an ADA Mini Cube M aquarium.



## Pops (26 Mar 2022)

Good day all!  I`m in the process of getting together what`s needed for a planted ADA Mini Cube M aquarium. Most things are personal preference or tech requirements. However I`ve hit a brick wall with the lighting. It seems the lighting of choice is the Twinstar 360ES but this would not allow for emergent plants in the way an adjustable light would. I`m looking for recommendations for such lights that would do this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Garuf (26 Mar 2022)

Any 300mm light with adjustable lights will work. 
Chihiros, twinstar etc.


----------



## FrankR (26 Mar 2022)

I bought a Chihiros C2 RGB for my Denerle Nanocube. 1580lm, reasonably priced and  can be programmed via the "My Chihiros" app. I'm sure there are other cheaper or more expensive options though.


----------



## Wookii (26 Mar 2022)

FrankR said:


> I bought a Chihiros C2 RGB for my Denerle Nanocube. 1580lm, reasonably priced and  can be programmed via the "My Chihiros" app. I'm sure there are other cheaper or more expensive options though.



+1 to this, have one over my 36cm shrimp tank, and it works great.


----------



## plantnoobdude (26 Mar 2022)

dont have the c2, but have the wrgb2. I believe they have the same leds and app so my thoughts should be relevant. the lights are unbelievably powerful. we're talking 300+par. the colour rendition is great and the ability to adjust light through the day is great, you can even change the spectrum throughout the day if you wish, for example a more warm yellow tone in the morning and a bluer cool white in the afternoon. rgb channells individually controlled and built in timer aswell. Some people say the app is hard to use, but I don't know it works fine for me.


----------



## Wookii (26 Mar 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> dont have the c2, but have the wrgb2. I believe they have the same leds and app so my thoughts should be relevant. the lights are unbelievably powerful. we're talking 300+par. the colour rendition is great and the ability to adjust light through the day is great, you can even change the spectrum throughout the day if you wish, for example a more warm yellow tone in the morning and a bluer cool white in the afternoon. rgb channells individually controlled and built in timer aswell. Some people say the app is hard to use, but I don't know it works fine for me.



Yep, same LED’s. The C2 is very powerful too, especially considering it’s size - 1580 lumens. I run mine at 17% on my shrimp tank.


----------



## Pops (28 Mar 2022)

Thanks for the food for thought folks


----------



## TheOslo (1 May 2022)

Onf flat nano


----------

